# Gresham/Sixes Mill



## Crickett

Y'all have been postin' up some awesome photos lately & well I was gettin' a little bit jealous. I haven't had a chance to get out & actually shoot anything. So today in the cold foggy weather I decided to take a short drive back over to the Mill & get some more shots. This time I got set up @ a different angle so I could include the falls. Since I still haven't bought a decent tripod all of these are hand held. I know that using a tripod would've improved these shots  a ton but I think they turned out pretty good considering the elements. Some were over exposed & I had to do alot of PP. Let me know what y'all think! Hope y'all enjoy!


----------



## Browtine

Nice! I love that first one! They're all great, but that one... the perspective and composition are great! Nice job on the pp, too.


----------



## DRB1313

Took the words right out of my mouth Brow!!!
You need to find a nice frame for that first one, It's got it all!!!

Shutter Finger Salute!!!!


----------



## Crickett

Browtine said:


> Nice! I love that first one! They're all great, but that one... the perspective and composition are great! Nice job on the pp, too.





DRB1313 said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth Brow!!!
> You need to find a nice frame for that first one, It's got it all!!!
> 
> Shutter Finger Salute!!!!



Thanks y'all!


----------



## Hoss

Crickett, great job on those.  I like em all, but the last one needs a wall.

Can't argue with Browtine and DRB's choice, but the getting more on the right side with the leaves and a bit more color made me chose the last one.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett

Hoss said:


> Crickett, great job on those.  I like em all, but the last one needs a wall.
> 
> Can't argue with Browtine and DRB's choice, but the getting more on the right side with the leaves and a bit more color made me chose the last one.
> 
> Hoss




Thanks Hoss!


Now lookin' back at these I probably should've added some frames.


----------



## Sixes

Luckily, I can say that I have saw that sight my entire life and I'm still friends with the family.  I even have some old pictures of the mill with snow covering the landscape


----------



## DRB1313

Crickett said:


> Thanks Hoss!
> 
> 
> Now lookin' back at these I probably should've added some frames.



No No!! A real frame for the wall!!!


----------



## Crickett

DRB1313 said:


> No No!! A real frame for the wall!!!




LOL...... I knew what he meant. I ain't drank that much!

I just meant I should've added frames to them before postin' them.


----------



## Crickett

Sixes said:


> Luckily, I can say that I have saw that sight my entire life and I'm still friends with the family.  I even have some old pictures of the mill with snow covering the landscape




I've lived here all my life too. Well Canton anyways. We've only lived in the Sixes area for about 6 years. I don't know the family personally but have heard they are some of the nicest people. I can't wait for it to snow. I will be over there for sure just snappin' away.


----------



## squirreldoghunter

Nice ones! Maybe it'll snow before too long. I'd like to see those.


----------



## cornpile

Crickett,you have nailed that mill shot.That first pic is a stunning shot.Im really impressed,it has all the makings of a wallhanger photo.All you photos are good,but this might just be your best.


----------



## JasonF

Crickett, these are great...especially the fist and last ones!!!!
What a gem to have this so close to the house!  
You done good with no tripod and overcast conditions.


----------



## Crickett

JasonF said:


> Crickett, these are great...especially the fist and last ones!!!!
> What a gem to have this so close to the house!
> You done good with no tripod and overcast conditions.




Thanks Jason! It is really cool having this close by. I always have to look at when I drive/ride by it.


----------



## quinn

Nice shot.That looks like a good spot for the first Woody's photo opp and greet and meet.


----------



## Crickett

quinn said:


> Nice shot.That looks like a good spot for the first Woody's photo opp and greet and meet.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks Quinn!
> 
> Not sure if the owner's would like that or not. They do have a fence up w/ No Trepassing signs posted. Very limited parking area. Well technically it's a no parking zone but folks park there anyways to get out to take some photos.


----------



## wvdawg

Awesome - just awesome!


----------



## Crickett

wvdawg said:


> Awesome - just awesome!



Thank you!


----------



## leo

Sometimes the elements are a +, you did great on these


----------

